# Keyboard Wire Broken ( HELP!!!)



## LeedenDaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

Guys I seem to be having a really huge problem but first I would like to thank anyone that'll be kind enough to help me smile.gif 

READ THIS
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I recently bought a mechanical keyboard , and the keyboard he showed me in the video was all working untill it was shipped here.

So I kinda found out the problem.The wire of the keyboard is somehow faulty, whenever I move the keyboard a little(like 1cm) it just disconnects or just dont even have power, I tried plugging the USB into different ports and different computers but it still has the same problem.So I'm having a suspicion that the wire is kind of broken. I tried opening the keyboard and moved the wire around but it still doesnt work.

I have done a few researches and people said that the wire to connect the keyboard is either broken or too old and has spoiled :3 So the only way is to replace the wire with another new wire 
(which I already have a lot).The confusing thing is that im not sure whether I should do this and if I were to take the risk, which wire should I solder to the keyboard . It has like green, red, white, black. Are all of them the same? It is universal to all USB wires? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

P.S. : The keyboard has to more warranty and I do not have money to replace another Mechanical Keyboard


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

It would help if you gave us the make/model of keyboard. 

Next question; where did you buy the keyboard from? 

Depending on what the make/model is and how much you paid for it....It might be worth just biting the bullet on this as a learning experience and buy a brand new keyboard.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you can't obtain or can't afford a new keyboard and you are sure that it's the cable you might try to rewire it. This site has the pinout.

USB pinout diagram @ pinouts.ru

Usually, however, you can find an old working keyboard from an unused computer lying around.


----------



## LeedenDaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

I dint see my keyboard earlier but i found out that the keyboard uses a 5 PIN? (BLUE,GREEN,WHITE,RED)What wire is this 0..0 PLEASE ANYONE HELP ME!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

These are the standard wires for a USB device.










Wire colors mat vary, go by position and test for grand and +5 V with a multimeter.

RED, ORANGE -- POWER, VCC, SVCC, +5V
WHITE, YELLOW -- P-, DATA-, SBD-
GREEN, GREY -- P+, DATA+, SBD+
BLACK, BLUE, BROWN -- GROUND, GRND, GND

The 5th wire may be a ground for the cable shield, verify this.


----------



## LeedenDaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

MPR said:


> These are the standard wires for a USB device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if I connect 4 wires without the 5th will it work?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you are doing any rewiring a multimeter would be helpful. With it you can easily determine which wire is +5 V and which are grounds, with the center two being data. Look at the other end of the cable, where it connects to the USB connector and compare it to a USB pinout.

It would be much easier and probably less expensive to just replace the keyboard. Any place that has computers usually has old keyboards lying around. Ask around, someone surely has one that you could at least borrow to verify that your keyboard is actually the problem.


----------



## LeedenDaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

I dont really get it but ummm what i mean is if i buy another 4 pin header and plug it into the 5 pin will it work?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

There is no guarantee that a rewiring job is going to work. Obtaining the necessary electronic testing and soldering equipment and a replacement cable probably would cost more than a cheap new keyboard.

At a minimum I'd check for continuity between the circuit board header and the terminal USB connector. In this way you could determine which, if any, wires were faulty. If all wires have continuity then your problem lies elsewhere.


----------

